# I AM THINKING OF DOING TREATMENT OUTSIDE UK:CAN ANYONE RECOMMEND ANY COUNTRY



## alexandra2008 (Jul 26, 2008)

I  have had two circles.the first one there was only one egg and no fertilisation took place.the second one there was two very tiny eggs the Doctors thought they would not be fertilised either,my only way we could  the parents is having donated eggs.Now we are planning to have the treatment done outside the UK as the waiting list here is long.Can anyone recommend any clinic anywhere in the world,where i can have a treament done using donted eggs.Your help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Alexandra

I'm sorry to hear that you have been unsuccessful with your own eggs but there is tremendous hope with the lovely donors who are out there helping us to fulfil our dreams.

In terms of where to go, this is a huge question.  There are good clinics all over the world to be honest and it can be quite difficult knowing which way to go and how to make a decision.  There are things to take into account like ease to get to, waiting lists, costs just as a starting point. In addition there is the issue as to whether you plan to tell any child conceived this way of their origins as that may dictate where you can go for a donor i.e if you were not planning to tell them you would probably stay in Europe and look for a good match on physical characteristics.

Personally, we took the advice of many of the lovely ladies here and decided to go to Spain to a wonderful clinic called Ceram which is in Marbella and has lovely English speaking nurses and the fab Dr. B.  We have tried another in Barcelona (Eugin) but didnt get on at all well with them and went back to Ceram where we have just had our very first BFP so I am totally biased and would highly recommend them.

If I can help at all, please feel free to send me a PM and I will answer any questions I can.  This has been a five year journey for us so hopefully in that I have some experience which might be useful to you.

Very best wishes with your journey.

Pen
xxx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Alexandra
Also look at eastern European clinics, a lot lot cheaper than Spanish clinics with great results for DE.
CZ Republic is very popular at mo, but the cheapest clinic with good results now has a long waiting list, the  ReproMeda is more expensive but have only a few months r less waiting list
XX
Angel Blessings
Karen BC


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm at IVI in Barcelona, and got a fresh donor within 4 months, my second choice after IVI (the whole chains have similar results) would have been Shady Grove in the USA.  Some clinics IM Barcelona have schemes where you can pay for 3 cycles no refund policy and guarantee money back if you don;t get pregnant. The USA also have large DE banks and do DE and share schemes.  Although the Euro and Dollar are not great for us at the moment!
L x


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ive just had DE treatment in Russia at AVA Peter.
The clinic is very efficient and they are used to dealing with women and couple from all over Europe.
They have no waiting list for donors, I went for an inital appointment in Nov, chose a donor in Dec and had the transfer last week.
Whilst we were there there was a serbian couple, and two German couples aswell as many Russian couples.
Read the Russian thread to get some info.

Other good clinics I reasearched were: ceream, Marbella,Spain, Shady Grove USA and reprofit in Czech republic(very popular cos its soooo cheap!!)

just keep reading until its what you feel is right for you

Karen xxx


----------



## *eloise* (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Alexandra,

I just posted a message in the main forum with information about clinics in Prague, Czech Republic, which I thought might interest you. Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174129.0

Good luck!


----------



## alcoholictart (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Alexandra!
I went to the Ukraine for DE treatment and I'm expecting twins with my very first IVF treatment. 
Isida the clinic are very clean and modern and Larissa the english speaking contact there is very helpful.

The reason I went to the Isida in the Ukraine was because they have no waiting list and could match me up with an egg donor who was blonde, blue eyed and with A (Rh-ve) blood group the same as myself. When researching I found that Ceram in Spain did not have that many fair haired donors so the waiting list was longer.

I guess choosing a clinic abroad depends on your physical characteristics and how long you want to wait and how much you want to pay...

I sent Larissa photos of myself so they could match up the characteristics to the donor. it was also reasonably cheap as you can buy drugs there. However, I know they have put up their prices recently and the pound is not so strong... 

http://www.isida.ua/en/services/addservices.html
email:
[email protected]

Good luck with whatever you decide!
Alcoholictart


----------



## JoJoBB (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there - can I call you alcoholic tart? Seems a bit rude.. Chance would be a fine thing these days with boozing a thing of the past...

Congrats on your pregnancy - you must be thrilled. And twins! What a blessing.

I have just had my IVF adandoned due to poor response. We were always warned that this may happen as I only have an AMH of 1.4 but still... gutted...

I am interested in what you say about the Ukraine as I am also blond and eyed and after today looking for an egg donor. (I also have rhesus -ve blood group). I have asked one of the Spanish clinics directly about fair colouring but they seem reluctant to say - I guess they don't want to miss on the patient but logically I guess they are unlikely to have too many. 

When you say there was no waiting list was it literally immediate? How about the travel / hotels? Did you have to spend a long time over there?

Any tips or further research you can chuck my way would be appreciated. Specifically about the blond thing anyway...

Cheers,

JoJoBB


----------



## alcoholictart (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi JoJoBB
No I don't mind at all being called alcoholictart - it harks back to my students days when I went a bit wild,my friends nickname for me.

I understand completely when you say you are gutted. My AMH was 2.8, FSH 14 and the consultant said that if I wanted to try IVF to say I had had a go at IVF with my own eggs he would do it. DOH!  
However, I'm not a betting woman but I wouldn't bet thousands of pounds on a horse with odds that high, so I decided to look at Donor eggs.

The spanish clinics tend to have more dark haired brown eyed donors so the waiting list could be up to a year. Yes, Isida were immediate! It took me quite a long time to complete the list for tests they want to do (the donor does the same rigorous tests, which is very reassuring) but when I had completed and sent ISIDA their deposit for the treatment they found me a donor two days later. I know very little apart about her apart from her fair colouring, blood group, age, children -proven fertility, and occupation. I sent photos over to make sure the basic characteristics were there.

I did not go over for an initial consultation. I went by what the ladies on the Ukraine thread told me, my own research, Isida's website and a lot of trust. I started the protocol and went over about 3 weeks after starting the drugs. We were out there for 5 days/4 nights. I stayed at the Sherbourne apartments £260 approx. 
KLM flights cost £600 for both DH and myself. There were much cheaper KLM flights available but because the egg collection and transfer dates could change I got the more expensive ones so I could change them if necessary for a charge of 50euros. I wouldn't want to lose the cost of the whole flight if the dates changed. 

There was lots of information on the Ukraine thread below and several Isida ladies have been lucky enough to have successful tx.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146470.0

I know Isida have put up their prices recently and the euro is strong against the pound but what swung it for me was the lack of a waiting list and the fact they could match up my blood group. At CARE Notts UK I was also told the waiting list could be a year also Ceram Spain was up to a year. Yet here I am 12 weeks gone already...which means a hell of a lot at my age. 
Good luck with what ever you decide to do and just ask if you want more information. The lovely ladies on the Ukraine thread did the same for me and if it hadn't have been for them, their support and their information I don't think I would have had the guts to do it. I am sooooo glad I did. 

Alcotart xxx


----------



## JoJoBB (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Alcotart. I have been reading the site about this clinic over the last day and sent them an initial email today. It really helps after the news of yesterday to have something positive to focus on to help us start our family - esp. when there are a fair few success stories on here. My partner and I are both commited to this course of treatment so now it's just making it happen!

Like you, I am prepared to pay a bit extra for the lack of a waiting list.  Feel like I have been trying to get pregnant for ever and the time is right for us now. So much waiting involved in this journey - and I have never been known for my patience...

Did you look at the Czech clinics as well? Looks like they are popular too but this may have the wrong effect on their waiting lists..

Thanks for the advice and congrats again on your pregnancy. Fingers crossed the same will happen for me. 

JoJo


----------



## alcoholictart (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi!
Yes I looked at Czech clinics too, especially Reprofit, but had such a strong feeling about Isida that I chose them! 

Patience is so hard to do and the waiting game does takes forever but when I completed all the tests for isida i felt like a whole weight had been lifted off my shoulders as things finally started to happen so quickly afterwards.  
Good Luck!!
Let me know how you get on! 
Alcotart xxxx


----------



## Henna (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Alexandra

Me and DH had our ICSI treatment in Falun, Sweden. Nice people to be in contact with and cheaper if you would have done it in the UK. we paid around £3500 on the treatmen and medications, we lived at some friends of mine so that cut the cost down a bit. The success rate at Falun is over 45% success. The language was not a problem their English is very good, DH didn't feel left out one bit  I'm Swedish so they didn't have to talk English but they said that if we all talk English everybody will understand what is going on. The waiting list is not long either, 2 months (that was in the beginning of Feb -09)
Good luck
Henna x


----------

